# Yes, I like SR1911s



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have two of the SR1911s. Put Eaglewing grips on one so I can tell them apart.



And I have ended up with three of the CMDs. Lovely little pistols.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the SR1911CMD and love that gun.
Ruger did a GREAT job with their 1911s.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes they did. That's where using the latest manufacturing technology and very tight/accurate manufacturing cost keeping pays off. Notice I didn't say cost cutting, cost keeping. 

Ruger has good engineering, but their IP comes from their tight control of manufacturing costs and use of latest technology. IE: MIM.


----------



## Hardluck (Nov 2, 2011)

Haven't had mine long but I'm impressed so far.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

Same here-I have owned mine for over 2 years-very happy with its performance.Not a malfunction to date with anyones mags.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Got this SR 1911 .45 Auto. two month ago.


----------

